# What are your Top 10 favorite characters in any media?



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

That means books, movies, television shows, comics, or any other media. 

Here's my list:

1. Batman/Bruce Wayne: For my money, the most unique character ever created. 

2. The Joker: The most charismatic villain of all times. 

3. Darth Vader: One of the most epic, coolest characters of all times. 

4. Martin Riggs (Lethal Weapon Series): The definative hot shot cop. 

5. Mystique (X-Men): She's a bad *ss. 

6. Magneto (X-Men): Another bad *ss. 

7. Hercules (The Legendary Journeys): That character was so noble he inspired me to do good. 

8. Jack (Titanic): Money can't buy you happiness. That's what this character tought me. 

9. Alex Cross: I could read the Alex Cross books over and over and never get bored with the character or that world. 

10. Catherine Tramell (Basic Instinct): The **** of the century. What more can you say?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Not necessarily in this order (though #1 and #2 are probably locks), but a decent first cut:

1. Sam Vimes ("Discworld" series, City Watch story arc)
2. Corwin (Zelazny's "Amber" series)
3. James Bond, Sean Connery version
4. James Bolivar DiGriz (a.k.a. "Slippery Jim" and "The Stainless Steel Rat")
5. Vlad Taltos (Steven Brust's "Dragaera" books)
6. Emma Peel ("The Avengers" -- had a big crush on Diana Rigg back in the day)
7. Granny Weatherwax ("Discworld" series, Lancre Witches story arc)
8. Sam (a.k.a. Mahasamatman, Kaikin, Binder of Demons, etc., etc., and, of course: _Lord of Light_)
9. Horatio Hornblower
10. Elric of Melniboné

PS: I'll give an honorable mention to Rael, as the central character in Genesis's "The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway", just to get representation from the music biz.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1. Ayla (Clan of the cave bear series.)
2. Scarlett (GWTW)
3. Catherine Janeway (ST: Voyager)
4. Lt. Eve Dallas (In Death series)
5. Grandma Mazur (Janet Evanovich series)
6. Richard Castle (ABC's Castle)
7. Gil Grissom (from CSI)
8. Leroy Gibbs (NCIS)
9. Lestat (Ann Rice's)
10. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Most I think are self explanatory...

1. Mary Lennox (from The Secret Garden, first book that made me LOVE to read)
2. Aslan (series that made me _obsessed_ with reading)
3. Holden Caulfield
4. Atticus Finch (my cat is named after him)
5. Lloyd Dobler
6. Holly & Kit (from my all time fav film Badlands)
7. Mary Katherine "Merricat" Blackwood
8. Daenerys Targaryen
9. Walter White
10. Eddie Felson


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

These are some pretty cool list. Now you've got me researching these characters.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Good question...

I can't really put them in ranking order, so these are just my top 10.

1. Walter White (Breaking Bad)
2. Daryl Dixon (The Walking Dead)
3. John Locke (Lost)
4. Tyrion Lannister (Game of Thrones)
5. Sherlock Holmes (played by Benedict Cumberbatch)
6. Dr. Watson (played by Martin Freeman)
7. Aragorn (Lord of the Rings)
8. Michonne (The Walking Dead)
9. Katniss Everdeen (Hunger Games)
10. Dowager (Downton Abbey)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes would be number one. The Jeremy Brett performances are probably definitive in my opinion. Other characters in no particular order....

The Hooded Claw, of course. And any other interesting and unapologetic villain who isn't psychotic, they are usually much more interesting than the heroes!

Londo Mollari in the Babylon 5 television series.

Mr. Spock in the Star Trek original series.

Robert Heinlein's Lazarus Long.

Horatio Hornblower.

John Grimes in A. Bertram Chandler's Rim Worlds science fiction series.

Fred Saberhagen's version of Vlad Tepes, Count Dracula. Not any of the other versions of him!

Jeeves. Though it is hard not to think of him and Bertie as a package deal.

Daria Morgendorfer in the old MTV series. Love her in spite of her sometimes being a cast iron butthole late in the series!

Clearly I have a strong bias for smart (both in education and thinking ability) competent people who get things done. Wish fulfillment in my entertainment time, at least!

After looking at nogdog's list, I feel James Bolivar DiGriz shoulda made it in there. Oops, no obvious choice for him to replace, though!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Kirk, Spock and Picard from Star Trek.

Captain Furillo from Hill Street Blues.

Fonzie from Happy Days.

Peter Parker from Spider man

Batman.

That's off the top of my head


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Hmm... In no particular order:

Captain Mal (Firefly)
Ellen Ripley (Alien)
Bigwig/Thlayli (Watership Down)
Elphaba (Wicked -- both the book and the musical, even though the two were worlds apart)
Mordin Solus (Mass Effect 2 and 3)
Paksenarrion (The Deed of Paksenarrion)
Sherlock Holmes (Original tales and Benedict Cumberbatch's portrayal)
V (V for Vendetta)
Kitai (The Codex Alera)
Aeryn Sun (Farscape)

Honorable mentions:

Deadpool (Deadpool)
Jodie Holmes (Beyond: Two Souls)
River Song (Doctor Who)
Sara Pezzini (Witchblade)
Bartimaeus (The Bartimaeus Series)
Lara Croft (Tomb Raider reboot)
Turkish (Snatch.)
The Joker (Heath Ledger's portrayal)
The Dude (The Big Lebowski)
Romo Lampkin (Battlestar Galactica)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh man, this is a hard one especially because I love them equally. Let's see.

1. Richard Castle (Castle tv series)
2. Oliver Queen (Arrow series)
3. Tony Stark (Iron Man)
4. Bruce Wayne/Batman
5. Professor Xavier (X-men)
6. Draco (Sean Connery in Dragonheart)
7. Hodgins (Bones tv series)
8. Booth (Bones tv series)
9. Jon Diggle (Arrow series)
10. Felicity Smoke (Arrow series)

I have so many more, most of which are from the same movies or series. These are just my highlights.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Top 10, wow, that's so hard. Hmm...in no particular order:

1. Samwise Gamgee (LOTR)
2. Scarlett (GWTW)
3. Adrian Monk (Monk tv series)
4. Mr. Spock (Star Trek: TOS)
5. Tuvok (Voyager; clearly I have a "thing" for male Vulcans )
6. Peter Parker (read my first Spiderman comic when I was almost a teenager and understood where he was coming from!)
7. Sheldon Cooper (The Big Bang Theory tv series)
8. Elizabeth Bennet (Pride & Prejudice)
9. Grandma Mazur (Stephanie Plum series)
10. Miles Flint & Noelle DeRicci (tie - Retrieval Artist series)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nancy Beck said:


> Top 10, wow, that's so hard. Hmm...in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Samwise Gamgee (LOTR)
> ...


Excellent choice, for whom I would have to give serious consideration to replace somebody on my list.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

So many to choose from!

1. Nero Wolfe (Both books and the last TV series)
2. Richard Castle (Castle TV series)
3. G'Kar (Babylon 5)
4. Endeavor Morse (books and Morse TV series)
5. Corwin of Amber (Amber series by Roger Zelazny)
6. Tom Barnaby (Midsomer Murders TV series, not the book character)
7. Sir Henry Merrivale (books by John Dickson Carr)
8. Emma Peel (of course)
9. Gil Grissom (CSI)
10. Colin Glencannon (books/stories by Guy Gilpatric)

Honorable mentions:

Number Six (The Prisoner)
Lara Croft
Sherlock Holmes
Ellery Queen
Robby the Robot (Forbidden Planet)
Doctor Who - David Tennant
Gideon Oliver (The Bone Detective books by Aaron Elkins)


Mike


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, guys! I have been learning about some pretty cool characters!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

These are the first 10 I could think of.  I am sure I could keep adding more.

Ellen Louise Ripley (Alien)
Han Solo 
Tigger (original A.A.Milne version)
The Fool (Farseer Trilogy)
Roger O. Thornhill (North by Northwest)
Nick and Nora Charles (The Thin Man)
Tinkerbell
Hannibal Lector
Sheldon Cooper and Amy Farrah Fowler
Hal (2001: A Space Oddesy)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hands down, number one spot goes to:
Calvin (Calvin and Hobbes - He is me at that age)

Sam Gamgee (Faithful to the end, but with his share of flaws)
Charlie Brown (we all fight our battles)
Mr. Spock
Sherlock Holmes
Amelia Peabody (Amelia Peabody series)
George Bailey (It's A Wonderful Life -we never know how much we influence others)
Susan Walker (Miracle on 34th Street - who learns to believe)
Seven of Nine (Star Trek Voyager - Woohoo! Eye candy!)
The Little Engiine Who Could (Wish I had that much perseverance)


----------



## Nihilist (Aug 9, 2013)

No particular order: 

(Commander) Shepard. 
Spock
Echo (Dollhouse)
Oliver Queen
Kaylee Frye (Firefly)
Tony Stark 
Jack Carter (Eureka)
Cedric Kaftan (With a Tangled Skein)
Parry (For Love of Evil)
Lady Amalthea

This was fun! It made me think.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Gasp! I forgot Merlin!










What is wrong with me?!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

1. Frankfurter from Rocky Horror.
2. Alex Cross from James Patterson's books.
3. Sherlock Holmes played. By Basil Rathbone.
4. Robin Hood played by Errol Flynn.
5. Richard Blain played by Bogart.
6. Penny Wise played by Tim Curry.
7. Johnny from the Shinning played by Jack Nicholson 
8. Dirty Harry played by Clint Eastwood. 
9. James Bond played by Sean Connerly.
10. Ashley played by Lesilie Howard in Gone With The Wind.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

1. John Yossarian - Catch 22
2. Josef K - The Trial
3. Travis Bickle  - Taxi Driver (I'm not a psycho, OK.)
4. Bobby Dupea - Five Easy Pieces
5. Jean Valjean - Les Miserables (the novel, not the hackneyed musicals)
6. Raskolnikov - Crime and Punishment
7. Raoul Duke - Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
8. The Dude - Big Lebowski
9. Atticus Finch - To Kill a Mockingbird
10. William Munny - Unforgivem


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

geniebeanie said:


> 7. Johnny from the Shinning played by Jack Nicholson


You mean Jack?


----------



## Jack C. Nemo (Jul 5, 2013)

It should be any medium. You're using it as a singular noun.

Off the top of my head:

Emma Peel & John Steed
Capt. Elliot Spenser
Dracula
Kurumu Kurono & Mizore Shirayuki
Neville Longbottom
James Bond
Buckaroo Banzai
Richard Castle & Kate Beckett
Inigo Montoya
Sidney Prescott

But I could be wrong.



Diana & Lacey said:


> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


I filled 40 pages of a steno pad up with this at the last call center I worked at. Always wondered how the next person to get my desk reacted to it.


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

George Kirrin
Jo March
Matilda Wormwood
Hermione Granger
Lyra Silvertongue
Elizabeth Bennett
Jane Eyre
Scarlet O'Hara
Lisbeth Salander
Bridget Jones


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Interesting how I see other people's lists, and think, "Ooh, yeah, maybe I should have included him/her." And for some reason I just thought of Saltheart Foamfollower from Stephen Donaldson's _Lord Foul's Bane_ and _The Power that Preserves_.

I'm going to have to redo mine as a top-20 list pretty soon.


----------

